# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Rough Cost For Front Brick Fence

## billylcampbell

Hi, 
Just wondering if someone might know how much it would roughly cost to get a brick front fence built 2m tall by 15m long. We have a swimming pool at the front of our house and I have had enough of the neighbours starring in each time we go for a swim.
Cheers

----------


## Wooden Luddite

Billy, 
I can give you a rough guide. 
Common bricks, delivered approximately $600-800 per thousand (I know that seems expensive, but you will be paying retail prices). 
If your fence is 2 metres high, 15 metres long you have 30 square metres. There are 50 bricks per square metre, so you will need 1500 bricks. BUT, the wall will not stand up with a single skin, so at the base of the wall you will need a triple skin, so add at least another 700 or so bricks, so all up approximately 2300 bricks @ $700 is $1600. You can have a doule skin wall with engaged peirs if you wish. It really depends on what is going to be behind the wall. 
A brickie is getting approximately $700 (for commons)  per thousand at the moment, so thats another $1600. 
You will need a really solid footing for a wall this high, so that can cost up to $1000, depending if you put steel into it, and how much concrete. 
You then need to decide if you are going to render / paint it. If so, add another $800. 
Grand total: $4500 - 5000. 
Hope that does scare you too much. Bricklaying is not cheap, nor should any skilled trade be. 
Anthony

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

Depending on the site, you could possibly get away with a single-skinned fence if you put 5 or 6 piers in.  With appropriate foundations you could probably knock another $1000 off the materials.  Even more if you're capable of mixing & pouring the founds yerself & you're on good terms with your brickie.   :Biggrin:  
Be warned: badly poured/levelled founds are the brickies' bane and can easily *raise* costs instead.

----------


## Just George

Take a trip to the Hills Clearence Centre and buy the Triton Home Improvement videos, both for about $30, it tells you how to build a carport, etc, etc, etc, etc AND shows you how to lay bricks so if you are even slightly handy this could then be something you could tackle yourself. If not the whole job, then maybe part of getting some done yourself and the rest done buy a professional. They have some really helpful hints, they were filmed a number of years ago so some local council regulations would have changed and the prices they give for the materials are WAY out of date but the information delivered is great. 
Woody

----------


## billylcampbell

Thanks to all of the guys who responded this has to be one of the best places for advise I have ever found.  
Cheers  
Billy

----------


## Harry72

If your not doing it yourself dont be suprised if you get quotes $10K+
Your council will require a very sizable footing for a 2m high brick fence, there will be a few m3 of concrete for a 15m lenght. My council required .8m deep footings below the pillars and .2m deep for the bricks inbetween(only 4 bricks high), minimum 16mm reo... my fence pillars are  only 1.2m high!
A quote for my fence by a bricky in family was $8k its 11m long, not that he'd charge me that much...
All up I spent about $6-700, I did all the work and got the bricks for free from a major reno inside the house... and I still havent finished it have more rendering to do and finish the metal panels and gateway arch for between the pillars.

----------


## JDub

> Hi, 
> Just wondering if someone might know how much it would roughly cost to get a brick front fence built 2m tall by 15m long.

  Why do you want brick?

----------

